# Hello everybody,a question!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everybody, how are u? I hope u are ok. Kind regards and hugs since Lima, Perú. I had a question, today we prepared a hote sauce emulsioned like a bearnease or halandaise. I learnt in second cycle ur hot emulsioned sauce can stay in "baño maría" i mean in a bowl with hot water; but today my new chef told us we cant never do that cuz the sauce will cut or will be destroyed. SO i dont understand very much about that, can i put it in a bowl with hot water for having my sauce warm till i use it in the restaurant? or just having it near the hot kitchen?

THank u very much for ur help, im happy this web helps people who cook, thank u very much. And sorry cuz my english is not good.

KInd regards since Lima

Your friend Gustavo


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Gus,

That's a tricky question. Hollandaise and other emulsified sauces are not really designed to be kept and really should be prepared a la minute because of hygenic concerns and also because they split. Every restaurant I've worked at had its own way of keeping it, usually not a very sanitary method either. 

My suggestion is to keep it in a thermos. It'll stay at the right temperature for quite a long time in there. Just remember that these are egg based preparation and should not be kept in the temperature danger zone for longer than the health boards recommend.

Good luck!


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for ur answr, thanks so much ill take ur advice, thank u!!!!!!!!
And let´s enjoy cooking!!!!!!! yipiiiiiieeeeeeeeee

Abrazos!!!!!!!!!Nos vemos
Muchas gracias!


----------



## chef bubba (Apr 9, 2004)

There are methods for making hollandaise that puts the sauce through a temp cycle that kills most potentially hazardous bacteria. It does require skill to accomplish this both to have a feel for the method and not making scrambled eggs. 

Time frame that it is really safe, according to NY board of Health and CA board of Health to hold this type of Sauce is 2 Hours. This is pretty good info as NY and CA are probably the strictest govering bodies found, but please do check with your local authorities.

If your hollandaise is at a nice nape consistency, is the thermos method not hard to handle and properly nape the desired food product? No offense, this sounds kind of cumbersome.


----------

